# 10 Random Facts About Yourself



## BritChick (Jan 27, 2005)

Saw this on another site and thought it might be fun to try out here, plus it's got me out of studying for a few minutes...

1. I???m fastidious... okay, that was Jake's nice way of saying I???m REALLY anal retentive with a touch of OCD.  I???m getting better though... I no longer colour co-ordinate my kids crayons.   

2. I hate all clowns and everything to do with clowns with a passion except for one solitary painting I own of a rather sketchy drunk looking clown with a black eye.  

3. At 17 I competed in a bodybuilding contest and placed 3rd in the Natural Ms. London under 21 category, it terrified me and I swore off ever competing in anything like that EVER again.   

4. I am almost phobic about earthquakes.

5. I love the rain.

6. I am spontaneous and stubborn, if someone says I can???t achieve something it will give me the drive to prove them wrong.   

7. When I was a toddler I had a thing about eating cat food out of my cat???s food bowl when he was eating... it???s made the contest diet a lot easier to handle!   

8. I love traveling alone.

9. I collect female spawn characters and other bodacious female warrior figures.

10. I usually like to do my cardio workouts to techno but will occasionally watch a  movie instead, my favourite workout movie would have to be GI Jane I would say I have watched it at least 50 times or more for cardio sessions. (Did I really just admit that?!   )


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 27, 2005)

1.  i love black olives.  i hate green olives.
2.  when i was 14 i spent the summer as a junior counselor at a sleep away camp where everyone was deaf (including the other counselors)
3.  i like my cats far better than my bf
4.  i like button fly jeans better than zipper
5.  i once punched my pediatrician in the nose when i asked for a blue balloon and was handed yellow instead.
6.  i hate umbrellas.  
7.  i was valedictorian of my high school
8.  i can't sleep with dishes in the sink
9.  i drove across the country (CT to CA) by myself in about 60 hours
10.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2005)

1. I still like to watch cartoons sometimes.  Mostly Japanimation.

2. I like to go out to the desert when it rains.  There is nothing like sitting under such a huge sky in the rain, as lightning streaks across the sky.. and thunder so loud that it almost stops your heart.

3. I like to watch old black and white movies.  If I could find the real old ones without sound, I would probably even watch them.

4. I like to go hunting, fishing, and camping.

5. I like to work on cars(mechanical).

6. I like to go out to eat with people, and have good conversation.. and drink a good beer.

7. Spiders scare me.

8. I once worked for the Utah Artificial Heart Institute as a hematologist lab assistant.

9. I like to go to 'my spot' and just look out over the city.. Just to sit and think about things.

10. Someday I want my Grandfather to be proud of me.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 27, 2005)

1. I just applied to law school......for the second time.
2. I am interning at the California Attorney General's Office, Department of Justice, Criminal Division: Writs, Appeals, and Trials.
3. My mother passed away when I was 5 and 1/2 and I lived with my grandmother until I was 15.
4. I wanted to be an orthapedic surgeon (with goals of being the physician of an NFL team), and still would become one if not for my lack of aptitude in science.   
5. I LOVE to run and annually run the San Francisco Bay to Breakers 12k. (7.46 miles).
6. I am obsessed with sports. 
7. I WILL run a marathon someday.
8. I hate cheesecake.  However, I do love to bake; mostly cookies and cakes. My rum cake is famous.  
9. My car is my baby and I will learn how to work on them.
10. I would be quite content to remain in Nor Cal the rest of my life.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2005)

1.  I wanted to be a horse jockey when I was 12.
2.  I play with frogs, lizards and snakes.
3.  I like looking at gory stuff..ya know..blood and guts type medical stuff
4.  I hate running with a passion.
5.  I don't like everyone I meet.
6.  I believe there is such a thing as ugly babies.
7.  When I was 2 or 3, my sister poohed in the wading pool and I ate it. (according to my Mom)
8.  I'm pigheaded, stubborn and like things my way.
9.  I'd rather do my cardio with my headsets on than ride away and talk nonstop.
10. We'll probably move to Florida.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 27, 2005)

1.  I stopped drinking 3 months before my 21st birthday.
2.  My lifting partner is a female powerlifter.
3.  I am deeply in love with my lifting partner.
4.  I am training for my first bodybuilding competition.
5.  I am planning on staying at Purdue for grad school.
6.  I have never had it in me to be a manwhore.
7.  I love Bath & Body Works lotion and candles.
8.  Puppies make me melt.
9.  My mother and I unsucessfully attempted CPR on my stepfather 4 years ago.
10. I want to be a f'n monster!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 27, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> 7.  When I was 2 or 3, my sister poohed in the wading pool and I ate it. (according to my Mom)



OMG... that is too funny!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2005)

My Mom loves telling that...so I thought I would share before she finds out about this place.  LOL

She had gone into the house to get something, when she was gone...my sister I guess did the deed.  I was little, thought it was food so...
Mom came back, said she went to pick me up and I had the nasty smell in my mouth...then she noticed my sister pooped in the lil pool.  LMAO


----------



## Flex (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi, my name is Flex. 
I'm a Rockstar turned bodybuilder, and I like longs walks on the beach and candlelight dinners.
OOPS! I thought this was a dating ad  .


1. Arnold was my childhood hero. This was before i knew he was a BB God. Obviously once i saw P.I. and bought every BB book he's ever been in, he remains my hero.

2. I  can eat more than anyone i've ever met, and I every food known to man except Brussel Sprouts  

3. I am 100% a creature of habit. From the way i do the EXACT same morning routine (alarm, shit/read sportspage, shower, cook breakfast, eat, dress etc.) to the EXACT same way I warmup before i train (2 big circles with each arm w/2.5lbers, 1 "set" front/side/rear laterals, 1 set rotator ex's etc...). 
Some call it OCD, i prefer to call it "Perfecting Efficiency"  

4. I used to only listen to rap, but now i can't even bear to listen to anything made in the last 5 years. Now, I like the 4 most random types of music....  Metal, Oldies (esp. Doo Wop), Classic Rock and 90's rap. 

5. I have partied as hard or harder than anyone, took 28 shots on my 21st bday, and actually lived to tell about it  

6. The ONLY shows i'll watch on TV are Sportscenter, Sopranos, 24, OC, Chappelle and the one where they dub over voices of the crazy Asian people doing all the whacky stunts  

7. I've slept more hours napping in 23 years than most people have slept in their lifetime.

8. I'll kill somebody for $50  

9. I've learned that girls go to the darkside after they leave childhood, and don't return to the lightside of the force until they become Moms. (although some Moms still can't escape the Emporer's grasp from the darkside)

10. I have the greatest collection of DVD's of all time (to name a few: Braveheart, Scarface, Blow, Gladiator, Pulp Fiction, Goodfellas, Top Gun, Forrest Gump, Friday Night Lights, Pumping Iron, Any Given Sunday, Young Guns II, Shawshank, Rudy, Donnie Brasco, LOTR to only name a couple)


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 27, 2005)

hmmmm....

 1. I went bungee jumping when i was 14.

 2. I have this fantasy of being really good at ballroom dancing some day... 

 3. last year, I took a day off from work to spend a day shadowing a medical examiner at the county morgue. I wanted to see what that job was like. He humored me. I even got to stand in during an autopsy and watch everything up close.

 4. One of my favorite movies of all time is "The Sandlot"

 5. I sleep on the left side of the bed, facing out.

 6. I sing in the shower. Even at the gym, really low, but I still sing. (As a result, I received a microphone-shaped soap-on-a-rope for my birthday last year).

 7. I speed up when the light turns yellow.

 8. I like country music. No, really. I do. Yes, even though I'm Cuban.

 9. I've never read a harry potter book, nor have I ever seen a sponge bob cartoon.

 10. Some day, I'll write a book (about something other than websites, that is).


----------



## rantheman (Jan 27, 2005)

1) i had pistol pointed at my head by biker and didn't shit myself.  close though
2) used to drive tow truck in the prairies but got sick of all the injured and dead people
3) my two year old is probably more intelligent than me lol
4) i own over 40 cats( most exotic wild cats rescued for shitty situations)
5) i love my chickens and sheep, they make me grounded
6) i quit doing coke and booze cold turkey, 
7) stopped smoking the same way and smoking was the hardest, still crave them
8) i have longer hair than 90% of women
9) i co own a veterinary clinic and don't do steroids
10) i hate hot weather and cold chicks


----------



## Shae (Jan 27, 2005)

1) I was a diskjocky back in highschool. And I was station manager. And the icing on the cake: all of the other diskjockies were all males. So I get to kick them around. 

2) One of my highschool teachers is a diskjocky for the number 1 rock radio station in Arizona. And he so freakin kicks ass!   

3) At age 15, I received WWE's Raw magazine with Shawn Michels wearing nothing but his title belt. Thats the first time I masterbated.   

4) I have a crush on one of my co-workers and I have not told him yet. 

5) My 2 highschool buddies were the ones that got me to being rude and crude. One is a homo and the other is a virgin like me that despratly wants to get some play. 

7) I used to like Ricky Martin back in highschool.

8) I love Itallian food!   

9) I can finnish off a liter of water in less than 15 minitues on a 120 degree summer day.

10) I have been having a feud with my brother since I was 6 and he was 3 and we have never stopped fighting!


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 27, 2005)

I'll give it a shot.

1. I grew up without a father, he is in my life now.
2. I am working on getting a new job.
3. Have an obsession with tupperware.
4. Have a beautiful girlfriend.
5. Once took over 9 types of drugs together. woo  hoooo
6. Love mafia, and drug lord movies.
7. A friend of animals.
8. Love Hot Pockets.
9. I still bite my nails.
10. I want to grow a mullet. For Reals.


----------



## onamission (Jan 27, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> 8. I'll kill somebody for $50


You live anywhere close to Wichita Falls TX?

ok, newguy will any some info.

1.  Im 25, my fiance is 21
     been together since I was 18 she was 14..(shes a hot redhead i couldnt  help it.)
2.  Ive cheated on her twice, shes cheated on me twice, were getting married in october. 

3.  I have a bachelors degree in Network engineering and I hate computers.
4.  I like it doggy style, my girlfriend doesnt
5.  I work 4-midnight, sleep by 1am, wake up at 9:00, eat, go back to sleep.
6.  My 4 year old son kicks my ass at ncaa football for xbox.
7.  I am currently deciding whether to take juijitsu or Muay tai lessons.
8.  I once had my skull fractured by a pissed off bouncer and a maglight. (wrong guy)
9. I hate the taste of food.
10. I'm really bored right now, and wondering which porn sites i could surf at work without getting caught.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 28, 2005)

1)  Flex is wrong.  Brussel sprouts rule.
2)  I am very laid back.  In fact, I can not recall the last time I got angry.
3)  I love beer and wine, but my family has a history of alcoholism so I have to be very careful with my drinking.
4)  I love the outdoors but I hate camping.
5)  I have recurring nightmares of getting slammed by a tidal wave.
6)  I have no desire to become huge like most men here do.
7)  I have never taken an illegal drug.  
8)  I got promoted at work yesterday, and at 32 I am already further in my career than I ever thought I'd reach.
9)  I grew up poor and 90% of my clothes were hand-me-downs.
10)  My wife is my best friend.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 28, 2005)

1) My wife was dating my roommate when I met her.
2) My roommate married the girl I was dating when I fell for my wife.
3) I am 38 but have the knees of a man in his 50's.
4) I once accidentally shaved one eye brow with an electric razor minutes before a VERY important business meeting.
5) Three years ago I tried out as a walk-on with the local Arena football team.
6) I cannot handle people talking through a yawn. I want to punch them.
7) I started my tax practice after I got mad at my employer (one of big guys) and just quit. I had a non-working spouse, two kids and a mortgage. 
8) In 1999, I testified before a Congressional sub-committee about a tax bill.
9) I am addicted to Wheat Thins.
10) I love rap music.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, lets see...

1-All my bras were being washed this morning, thus the bathing suit top pic in my gallery! 
2-I collect vintage T-shirts
3-I am stubborn and hard headed...I like to call it strong willed!
4-Im a pet freak..have 7 pets and would have more if I owned a bigger house!
5-As a teenager, I had issues with alcohol addiction
6-I kept a pair of my old 5X(xxxxxl) size pants and sometimes hop into them when nobody's around.
7-I drive/own 2 motorcycles
8-I cant do math to save my life...but worked in finance for years!
9-I once worked as a clerk in a sexshop
10-I was a few minutes away form death following a food allergy(fish!) 3 years ago...My boss saved my life.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

1.  I'm probably even more anal retentive then Britty 
2.  I've saved my son's life three times, and my mother's life once
3.  I would rather have flowers picked from a garden than a bouquet of $100 roses
4.  I graduated top of my class 4.0 grade point average, while raising my son alone and having a part time job
5.  I have a crush on Mr. Treadmill 
6.  I love IM
7.  I have three cats and two hamsters
8.  My son is the silliest, cutest kid you'll ever meet
9.  My favorite foods are chocolate, peanut butter, marshmellows, fresh whole wheat bread and bananas..in that order
10.  I pick my nose when no one's looking


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 10.  I pick my nose when no one's looking



Well now who doesn't?     I'm lucky my arm has not gotten stuck.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 10. I pick my nose when no one's looking


EVERYBODY does that!!! lolol The funny ones are those who do it in traffic...then look for a place to wipe off the bugger...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, ok, well as least they are putting that booger in a place other than their .... oh, I can't even go there


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 28, 2005)

1. i am a superman freak.   
2. i love tattoos.   
3. i hate writing checks or using debit cards. i pay cash for nearly everything.   
4. i am never late and cant stand people who are.     
5. i have visited 5 foreign countries.   
6. i am impatient.   
7. motely crue is my favorite band.   
8. i spend $10 a week on powerball tickets.   
9. i organize the bills in my wallet in descending order.    
10. i am 33 years old. there, the secret is out for those who have been wondering.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 28, 2005)

1.  I bought a Rolex Submariner with the money I made on a road trip.  It took my dad 37 years to get his and took me 22.
2.  I love beer and porn.
3.  I miss my New York Rangers
4.  I have a very short fuse and a bad temper (although getting better with age)
5.  I enjoy being with my dog more than being with most people.
6.  I went to Prague, Czech Republic last summer and its true, the girls and the beer are the best!
7.  I do not like 'The Lord of the Rings' movies.
8.  I walk behind my wife at the mall to look at hot chicks.
9.  I know I'm a pervert and I'm ok with it.  My wife knows it too, shes still working on accepting it. hahaha
10. I hate school and Yankee fans.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> 1. i am a superman freak.
> 2. i love tattoos.
> 3. i hate writing checks or using debit cards. i pay cash for nearly everything.
> 4. i am never late and cant stand people who are.
> ...



11.  I am a smilie addict


----------



## BritChick (Jan 28, 2005)

Hillside said:
			
		

> 7.  I do not like 'The Lord of the Rings' movies.



I thought I was the only one!


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one!


U are not alone by any means..I watched 30 mins. of the first one, hated it!
Imma LOTR hater!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one!



Nope, apparently you're not you cat food stealing crayon freak


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 28, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> 2.  Ive cheated on her twice, shes cheated on me twice, were getting married in october.
> 4.  I like it doggy style, my girlfriend doesnt



this is some funny shit


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2005)

1. I love the blues 
2. hate winter and cold, yet live in Alberta
3. I play online poker - sort of addicted now 
4. dislike people who are late and do not let me know
5. at 38, I still get ID'ed
6. my father once baby sat for the now known dysfunctional Jackson family
7. wife has a list of famous black men she'd dearly love to meet.
8. can't stay on a vacation for longer than a week - there is only sooo much beer one can consume for breakfast 
9. don't watch the news or read the newspaper
10. my pool game is not very consistent.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 28, 2005)

Great idea for a thread.

1. When i start something, i always finish it, or become an expert in the field.
2. I was once chased by a group of gun-weilding drug dealers and their cronies after winning a fight with one of them when i was 14.
3. I lost my virginity to a 36 year old woman when i was 15.
4. I love comedy - particularly cartoon comedy like Family Guy, The Simpsons and Futurama.
5. I go bowling every Tuesday night.
6. I love music - particularly rock, hip-hop, classical, opera and house.
7. I would rather Newcastle United win the Premiership than England win the World Cup.
8. I like solving (and cheating on) puzzles and brainteasers.
9. As a child i was accident prone and have numerous scars to show for it.
10. I am never on time. For anything.


----------



## Fade (Jan 28, 2005)

1. I have 6 pets at home
2. I get pissed when I don't get my turn to put the baby to sleep for the night.
3. I like expensive imported beers (mainly stouts and pale ales)
4. I addicted to tournament paintball.
5. I hate having body hair.
6. I'm smarter than the average bear.
7. My tongue is pierced
8. I'm supposed to be working but I'm typing this instead.
9. I barely talked on my first date with Butterfly/Ann
10. I play my sons Gameboy SP when I take a dump.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

I???m addicted to coffee
Love horror movies
Compete in SCCA CLUB/PRO rally as a co-driver
Love beach volleyball
Love to run outside, even in the rain.
Enjoy techno music but only at work and when I???m running (helps me to zone out)
wear a size 11.5 shoe
I cut my hair short because it gets curly
I had the mumps once
Am an avid ???people watcher???  I like to do things and watch reactions


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 28, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> 10. I am never on time. For anything.



we would not get along.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 28, 2005)

That's cool. You sound boring anyway.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 28, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> That's cool. You sound boring anyway.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 28, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> U are not alone by any means..I watched 30 mins. of the first one, hated it!
> Imma LOTR hater!



Hey I lasted 15 mins more than you then a nap looked pretty damn appealing!


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey I lasted 15 mins more than you then a nap looked pretty damn appealing!


LOL! It wasnt so bad for me as boredom triggers "frisky" feelings in my spouse!!!
I guess I shoud LOVE LOTR and watch it daily!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 28, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> LOL! It wasnt so bad for me as boredom triggers "frisky" feelings in my spouse!!!
> I guess I shoud LOVE LOTR and watch it daily!


I wish those movies had that effect on my wife...  I would become a fan immediately.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2005)

1. I was expelled from the first grade.
 2. I hate pets.
 3. I've only had sex with two people in my entire life.
 4. I grew up homeless on the streets of L.A.
 5. I just spoke to my father (last Friday) for the second time in my life.
 6. I can teach myself anything but German. 
 7. At age 15 I found my self in Compton, California at 9PM and barely made it out alive.
 8. I've been in a coma, shocked twice, hit by two cars, had a 106.4 degree temperature, climbed a 300 foot rock face with a factored leg, fell off a mountain (65 degree incline for 500 feet), carried a women with hypothermia on my back down a river in the middle of winter for an hour (5 degrees F), fracture my skull, shattered every bone in my right ear, clawed my way across the ocean floor under a riptide (Venice Beach, California), and spent 3 hours in a blizzard with only a tee shirt and jeans.
 9. I have a mild case of ADD.
 10. I'm deaf in my right ear.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 28, 2005)

Fade said:
			
		

> 5. I hate having body hair.


Me too. My  wife thinks I have a disorder of some kind.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 28, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> 8. I've been in a coma, shocked twice, hit by two cars, had a 106.4 degree temperature, climbed a 300 foot rock face with a factored leg, fell off a mountain (65 degree incline for 500 feet), carried a women with hypothermia on my back down a river in the middle of winter for an hour (5 degrees F), fracture my skull, shattered every bone in my right ear, clawed my way across the ocean floor under a riptide (Venice Beach, California), and spent 3 hours in a blizzard with only a tee shirt and jeans.



Hey, at least you have your health!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 28, 2005)

1.  I have become a major whiner in the last few months
2.  I am almost positive that I have some sort of ADD
3.  I  freaking hate clowns.  They scare me.  I think that they are wrong, just wrong...
4.  I hate reptilians, they gross me out.  Mostly frogs.  You ever want to see me scream like a little girl, throw a frog at me.
5.  I continually say i am going to do something and don't do it
6.  I am a GREAT cook (as if most fat people aren't good...in fact a lot of great cooks are fat)
7.  I once swallowed a quarter while playing the drinking game, you guessed it, quarters....
8.  I religiously use the points system in my relationship with my wife.
9.  Would kill a child abuser (rapist, beater...)
10.  I hate injustices of any kind....


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> 1. I was expelled from the first grade.
> 2. I hate pets.
> 3. I've only had sex with two people in my entire life.
> 4. I grew up homeless on the streets of L.A.
> ...


Good lord you've been thru a lot!  Are you better for it?


----------



## Kimber (Jan 28, 2005)

1.  I hate commercials where unnatural things talk like babies, animals or inanimate objects...it freaks me out.
2.  I would rather have a root canal while listening to boy band music than get within 10 feet of a spider, alive or dead
3.  Its better not to talk to me in the morning until I talk first...I'm not cranky, just quiet.
4.  I don't like people who talk a lot, especially stupid people who talk a lot.  Silence is golden.
5.  I can't stand being lied to...about anything.  
6.  There is nothing worse on a man than back hair
7.  I'm sarcastic and really quite funny.
8.  I'm incredibly blunt but have been trying to temper it with kindness....it doesn't work very well.
9.  I'm moving to a new apartment in May just so I can have a puppy. (evil landlords)
10.  I love Star Wars, but just the originals, the newest ones suck.  I watch them when they're on TV even though I own them all on video.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Hey, at least you have your health!


  [font=&quot]

Surprisingly, you're correct. According to my last physical, except for my deaf ear, I'm in perfect health. No allergies either. Though I am slightly agoraphobic.


[/font]    


			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Good lord you've been thru a lot! Are you better for it?


 That depends on whom you ask. When it comes to death, I'm almost completely unafraid. I go places and do things that no "sane" person would ever do. Such as when I went hiking alone and fractured my leg. I was on a crescent shaped rock ridge when the whole thing came lose. The next thing I knew, I was in a rock avalanche. The upside: I had my MP3 player and was listening to Lincoln Park. The downside: the f-ing huge flying rocks.  I ended up surfing two flat pieces of rock down though the avalanche. And just before the whole thing stopped, the rock under my left foot shot out and heard (and felt!) a breaking noise. I had fractured my left leg. Ouch, to say the least. Because of the terrain, I couldn't go back the way I can so I figured that I would keep on going and find some easy slope to slide down on (butt first of course!). After nearly and hour (and not that far from where I started), I came though some brush and was staring down a 300 hundred foot rock face. So, I decided to go down. About 50 feet down I started to get tired but the only ledge was three feet over and five feet down. The problem was that there were no handholds going that direction, only down or to the left (the ledge was to the right). So...I jumped. At 250 up I jumped three feet over and five feet down with only one good leg. Since, I'm typing this post, you can figure out how things turned out. 

    The next Monday at work, I told my friend this story.  He proceeded to tell me how stupid and foolish I was for doing that.

    I asked him what he did over the weekend.  He just frowned at me and walked away.  

    I love moments like that,  but not everyone else seems to agree...


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> 4. I grew up homeless on the streets of L.A.





			
				cfs3 said:
			
		

> Though I am slightly agoraphobic.



_Haha..  

 _


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Haha..
> 
> _


 It's the truth though.  The first time I ever left the city was when I was 14.  Ever.  My school thought it would be a good idea to bus a bunch of city kids out to a dairy farm in the middle of no where.  I remember standing next to a corral and looking around at the mountains far away.  Very--far--away...

 Everything went "fish bowl" on me.  I took a good few moments to calm down.  I'm not that bad anymore, but I prefer the city to the country.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I love moments like that,  but not everyone else seems to agree...


_I agree, I know it must be diffucult to be homeless but imagine the experiences you had in the streets of LA at night and the other stories you described in number 8. I could not understand the "clawed my way across the ocean floor under a riptide"  _


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I agree, I know it must be diffucult to be homeless but imagine the experiences you had in the streets of LA at night and the other stories you described in number 8. I could not understand the "clawed my way across the ocean floor under a riptide"  _


 You're right. I don't look back and boo-hoo my experiences. I treasure them for the interesting moments that they were. Plus, I happy with who I am and I wouldn't be who I am without those moments. 


 I was in Venice Beach, California hanging out with a friend (Mark, whom I have know since I was 8 years old). There is a pipe that runs out from the beach about 150 feet or so. At the end of that pipe is a breaker wall that is about 100 feet long (the purpose of the wall is to minimize erosion of the beach due to wave action). I started to walk along the pipe to the wall when a lifeguard yelled out to me that I wasn't allowed to walk on the pipe. I said OK and walked back. Determined to get out to the wall, I decided to swim out to one end of the wall. I was about half way there when I heard the same life guard telling me (though a bull-horn) that I wasn't allowed to swim around there. So, with a sigh, I turned back and started to swim back towards the shore. It was then that I realized that I was caught in a riptide. Back then I didn't know that the proper way to get out of a riptide was to swim parallel to the shore. I yelled out to the lifeguard for help. He just continued to tell me to return to the shore. I went under several times and still the moron would not get out of his truck. So the next time the riptide pulled me down I continued down to the bottom. Using my hands as spikes, I stabbed them into the mud on the ocean floor and proceeded to move towards the shore. I'm not sure how long I was under, but my lungs started to burn. I eventually pulled myself up onto the shore. I coughed up a little seawater, just for fun. The lifeguard drove over and said, "You're not allowed to swim there". I could barely breath, but I looked up at him and said, "I'm...going...to...fuck...ing...kill...you." and tried to get up. He just looked at me with a started expression and then drove off.

   Go figure.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2005)

_That is such a good story.  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

1.I've wrestled with 14 alligators in the Detroit Zoo to save a baby that fell in the exhibit.
2.Took a bullet for the president
3.earn 700k $ a year 
4.have broken every bone in my body.... twice
5.my middle name really is "danger"
6.My hair grows .75 miles a year (I took a year off of work to measure it)
7.I was born in poland in the back of a taxi cab on top of a building that was being demolished.
8.I'm a conpulsive liar
9.I had too much sugar today.
10.I'm just kidding about everything..... except the sugar.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1.I've wrestled with 14 alligators in the Detroit Zoo to save a baby that fell in the exhibit.
> 2.Took a bullet for the president
> 3.earn 700k $ a year
> 4.have broken every bone in my body.... twice
> ...



LMFAO


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2005)

1. If not done right blowjobs make me giggle.
2. I only like my penis to hang down my left pants leg.
3. I just farted.
4. I have an ant bite on my left middle finger that itches.
5. I love lions.
6. I don't like pissing in urinals.
7. I just farted again.
8. I'm blonde haired blue eyed fair skinned yet my mother is 1/4 black.
9. Guitar is my second language.
10. "Noink" is what I called milk when I was 4.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2005)

Awsome thread Brit 

1.  My sisters and I were raised by my Grandparents and I think they are the 2 best people in this world.
2.  I miss my dog so much (she's in NH still) and think she is my soul mate LOL
3.  I hate chocolate unless it's with nuts or some sort of nut butter
4.  I think about food more than men think about sex
5.  I hate bugs and snakes to the point that I start shaking when I see them and then I can't sleep or I get nightmares.
6.  I've always been a tomboy and have broken many bones and had many surgeries.
7.  I don't want children.
8.  I like animals better than I like people
9.  I'm an introvert and it doesn't bother me.
10. I am very stubborn and I have a bad temper.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

LionGuy said:
			
		

> 6. I don't like pissing in urinals.


Neither do I.  I the 'splash' factor is much higher than a tiolet.  And a toilet you can flush with your feet, ergo not having to touch a sanitation oject with your hands.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 28, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 4. I think about food more than men think about sex


Now THATS funny...Im always thinking about food!! What Im gonna eat next, is my 8237462378462378 pounds of chicken cooked for next week, did my wife eat the last can of tuna...lol


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Neither do I. I the 'splash' factor is much higher than a tiolet. And a toilet you can flush with your feet, ergo not having to touch a sanitation oject with your hands.


Yep, I kick the seat up with my right and flush with my left foot.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Yep, I kick the seat up with my right and flush with my left foot.


Great minds.......


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2005)

1) I hate my job more than anyone can possibly imagine
2) I bought a Harley in 1987 and it was stolen in 1989.  I miss that bike more than I miss some people I've met.
3) I've had a nervous breakdown
4) I'm 42 now, since the age of 18 I've weighed as little as 150 lbs and as much as 270.
5) I've had a nosejob.  (Purely for functional reasons.   )
6) I'm having eye surgery to fix my vision one week from today.
7) I donate Plateletts every Monday moring.
8) I love wood working projects.................................but I'm not very good at them.
9) I was at the concert when Bob Seger recorded Live Bullet.
10) Yes, I'm every bit as much of a dirty old man as you thought I was.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> 9) I was at the concert when Bob Seger recorded Live Bullet.


Are you the drunken voice I can hear in the background screaming, "Bob will you autograph my tits?"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2005)

1. I grew up in Maine and Connecticut mostly but lived in Las Vegas, Nevada for 5 yrs. I miss the desert and want to go back.

2. I have 2 younger brothers. One is 6'6" the other 6'4", I'm the shortest one in my family at 5'9" but am the only one that played basketball. I played from 5th grade through highschool. Am quite good at it too.

3. My brothers and I played softball every year from the snow melting till it came again. I played on a women's league with my mom in 7th, 8th n 9th grades too. I am very good at softball.

4. I am also very good at climbing trees, catching snakes, fishing, fly fishing, mountain biking, racing snowmobiles, target shooting... the brother thing really paid off.

5. I hate the cold and snow but every year me n my kids make a huge snowfort n add to it all winter. I think I have more fun than they do.

6. I love books. I read a book in a day. My daughter says "She's going to read us out of house n home." I like horror, gory murder stories, history, anything w vampires or cannibals.... n okay romance, especially if there are vikings.

7. I write stories and poetry. My father and one brother write too. My son Tyler always has a pad of paper with him to write stuff, says he's going to be a director. He's 7. 

8. My kids and I all have an identical birthmark called a witch's tit. They are all on our right ribs in the same spot. We read each others minds a lot.

9. I don't know what is beyond this life but I know there is more than what we see because I saw a ghost. In broad daylight and not for 1 second but 20 or 30 only a couple of feet from me. There is no doubt no question so it's impossible not to believe in magic and mystery.

10. I had this insane affection for bad boys. I have been married and divorced 3 times. Am a big fan of good guys now.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Are you the drunken voice I can hear in the background screaming, "Bob will you autograph my tits?"



Those are called PECS.   



			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> 1. I grew up in Maine and Connecticut mostly but lived in Las Vegas, Nevada for 5 yrs. I miss the desert and want to go back.




I'm here waiting.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

I like this thread.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Neither do I.  I the 'splash' factor is much higher than a tiolet.  And a toilet you can flush with your feet, ergo not having to touch a sanitation oject with your hands.





			
				maniclion said:
			
		

> Yep, I kick the seat up with my right and flush with my left foot.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


I've had people give me attitude like "you're not a MAN unless you piss at the urinal"...

I guess, in order to be a man you need to drive and american full size pickup and have piss all over you.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I've had people give me attitude like "you're not a MAN unless you piss at the urinal"...
> 
> I guess, in order to be a man you need to drive and american full size pickup and have piss all over you.


_Yeah, like I need to pee in those thing and not care about hygiene. I think I only used it once because I had no option. Maybe if ALBOB worked as urinal again ..._


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

1.  I usually only feel happiness dreaming about things that "may" happen, rather than being content with whats going on now.  (there ARE exceptions to this)

2.  I have OCD

3.  When I was a kid, my parents decorated my bedroom with a clown theme.  I was, and still am, totally afraid of clowns.  I didnt tell them.

4.  I secretly listen to Jay-Z

5.  I'm a total sci-fi, fantasy, comic book, and anime geek.  (Can you say Peter Pan Complex???)

6.  I have a strange fascination with asian women, but never dated an asian woman.  

7.  I like chick flicks

8.  I grew my hair down to my ass when I was in jr.high/high school

9.  I followed Dave Matthews Band around for two summers when I was out of work.

10.  I once traded girlfriends with my best friend.  (neither relationship worked out)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

1. I HATE my job more than anything!!!  
2. I Love my daughter MORE than anything!!!   She is my lifeline!!!  
3. I hate when people do not wash their hands!!! I ALWAYS use a paper towel to turn off sink, and open the door.  
4. I am DEATHLY afraid of spiders!!!  
5. I have never seen the "Wizard of Oz" as I have a true fear of midgets and especially flying monkeys!!!  
6. I read the Bible every night and say my prayers!!!  
7. My favorite movie is "Excalibur" (I love the Knighthood era)  
8. My favorite musical group is KISS!!! (my first ever concert when I was 8 or 9. My mother took me)  
9. I used to Kick-box (Muay Thai) and actually retired undefeated Super Heavyweight
Champion of Missouri!!!  
10. There isn't a woman in the world I would cheat on my wife with!!! She saved me when my life was going down fast and everyone else had given up on me and then gave me the most beautiful daughter in the world!!!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> 5.  I'm a total sci-fi, fantasy, comic book, and anime geek.  (Can you say Peter Pan Complex???)


_Have you ever saw Battlestar Galactica? _


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Have you ever saw Battlestar Galactica? _



Yup...I watched the original series when I was a kid.  The new series is great, too.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Yup...I watched the original series when I was a kid.  The new series is great, too.


_Yes, I never saw the old but the new series is awesome. How about Lost? _


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Yup...I watched the original series when I was a kid.  The new series is great, too.


   Do you remember these  Saturday morning TV shows? Bigfoot and Wildboy, Shazam, The land of the lost (Original with the cartoon beginning) and Isis?


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

I remember Land Of The Lost.  I loved that show!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sleestacks!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Sleestacks!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 5. I sleep on the left side of the bed, facing out.




I sleep on the right side of the bed facing out......okay, no I sleep on the right side of the bed, cock facing in....hehehhe


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


  Sleestack:







  And for fun, the theme song: http://www.landofthelost.com/lotltheme.mp3

 Hah! The video of the intro: http://www.landofthelost.com/lotlintro.htm


----------



## maniclion (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I've had people give me attitude like "you're not a MAN unless you piss at the urinal"...
> 
> I guess, in order to be a man you need to drive and american full size pickup and have piss all over you.


Just tell them someone once glanced over while at a urinal and saw how enormous your monster was then tried to sue you for ruining his manhood, so now you just take the safe route. Worked for me. 

I won't shit in public restrooms either. 1)Lack of reading material 2)Hygiene 3)I like to shit naked

And Archangel I do the same thing, open the restroom door with a papertowel or if there isn't any I wait until someone else comes through and then stick my foot in before it closes and kick it open.  I don't think people know how many dicks they grab when they grab the restroom door handle to leave.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> And Archangel I do the same thing, open the restroom door with a papertowel or if there isn't any I wait until someone else comes through and then stick my foot in before it closes and kick it open.  I don't think people know how many dicks they grab when they grab the restroom door handle to leave.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Sleestack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Brother, you just took me Way Back!!!


----------



## Var (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I sleep on the right side of the bed facing out......okay, no I sleep on the right side of the bed, cock facing in....hehehhe


----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> 1. I grew up in Maine and Connecticut mostly but lived in Las Vegas, Nevada for 5 yrs. I miss the desert and want to go back.


Well come to Phoenix and see me damn you!


----------



## gr81 (Jan 29, 2005)

this is an interesting thread indeed, I'll give it a shot...here goes:

1. I have been in several relationships where I thought I was in love, and in retrospect I think to myself that I have never actually been in love. at this point in my life I feel like that chances of me meeting a girl that I clique with on every level is far off.

2. I went through a period in my life where I was a total hopeless romantic, then I became unbelievably bitter and passive aggressive towards women, and now I am somewhere in the middle, but lookin for a women to bring out the romantic side in me.

3. I have to admit that I really loved the show "Dawson's Creek", I thought it was the best series of is genre we have seen and I Katie Holmes is right up my alley.

4. Most people that know me here think that I am all about hip hop, which isn't true. I love the Eagles, Dave Matthews, BB king, Jimmy Buffet, and most of all Billie Holiday and Bob Marley. I love soul music and Jazz with a passion.

5. I am quickly on my way to becoming an old jewish man...lol

6. I am either all or nothing in almost everything in my life, if I catch an interest in something I become obsessed and NEED to be the best at it, it becomes what I want people to define me with, I subsequently and unconsciously make it my entire focus (i.e. weight training). on the flip side I have a hard time giving proper attention to things that don't appeal greatly to me, like school. As a result my grades are all over the place. there are definately times that I wish I wasn't like this.

7. I am the most passionate, energetic, opinionated, argumentative lazy man on the planet.

8. I have an extremely hard time accepting idiocy on a large scale. I am very unaccepting of people that continually do stupid shit that affects us all. I am good for a fairly large and intense rant about whats plauging society at least a few times a day. I have a millions great practical ideas about life that I feel no one takes seriously. We BADLY need to start making decisions in this country according to what makes sense, not based on financial decisions. People often mistake my passion for anger.. 

9. At times I have a tendency to either focus on the past or look to the future too often, I need to value the present more often. 

10. My best friend in the world is my brother who is 5 years younger than me and is a senior in HS now but has the mental maturity of a 20 yr old. We know what each other is thinking without having to say it and he is one of the few people I can be 100% myself around.


----------



## Flex (Jan 29, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I won't shit in public restrooms either. 3)I like to shit naked



I thought i was the only one that likes to shit naked. (not to mention the fact i need 100% privacy on a, strange as it may sound, "familiar" toilet.)


----------



## Flex (Jan 29, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> 2. I went through a period in my life where I was a total hopeless romantic, then I became unbelievably bitter and passive aggressive towards women, and now I am somewhere in the middle, but lookin for a women to bring out the romantic side in me



 



			
				Flex said:
			
		

> 9. I've learned that girls go to the darkside after they leave childhood, and don't return to the lightside of the force until they become Moms. (although some Moms still can't escape the Emporer's grasp from the darkside)



I just have grown to hate chicks in general (as you well know). But i am still tryin'





			
				gr81 said:
			
		

> 3. I have to admit that I really loved the show "Dawson's Creek", I thought it was the best series of is genre we have seen and I Katie Holmes is right up my alley.



Are you "cheating" on the OC?  





			
				gr81 said:
			
		

> 6. if I catch an interest in something I become obsessed and NEED to be the best at it, it becomes what I want people to define me with, I subsequently and unconsciously make it my entire focus (i.e. weight training). on the flip side I have a hard time giving proper attention to things that don't appeal greatly to me, like school. As a result my grades are all over the place. there are definately times that I wish I wasn't like this.



Wow. You just defined my life.



Always good to learn a little more about my boy


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I thought i was the only one that likes to shit naked. (not to mention the fact i need 100% privacy on a, strange as it may sound, "familiar" toilet.)


I can only go at home for some strange reason!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow...awesome thread and a really good idea.  

Good and bad, here goes...

1) I want to be a doctor more than anything else right now, but I have no respect for most medical doctors.  They constantly annoy me.  But I still want the title.  I don't care if it takes me until I'm fifty.  

2)  I have never had a girlfriend I have not cheated on in one way or another.  Including my current one.  

3)  I am still deeply in love with an ex who is now a friend and still think she is the woman I will marry someday.  I think she feels the same way.  

4)  I'm going to complete the most insane endurance events known to man someday.   

5)  I have the worst work ethic ever.  I am totally lazy and have trouble following through with commitments either personal or professional.  

6)  I gamble online and since my family has addictive tendencies this worries me.  I can see many signs I am the same way.  

7)  I love what I do but wish I could tell people exactly what I think of them while I'm doing it.  I have several clients that really need a wake up call or they are going to stay exactly where they are and as much as I try I just throw up my hands.  

8)  I can't stand my boss because he's a terrible people person.

9)  I say I don't want to get married or have kids but I really kind of do.  

10)  I don't train as much as I should but manage to get away with it due to good genetics.


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2005)

*"Jill"*

1. I eat a box of sf jello everyday
2. Whenever I get gas for my car I HAVE to fill it up, I wont put just $10 or $20 in
3. I have an obsession with bounty paper towels, I use them for everything. A roll barely lasts me a day  
4. I love to travel, especially when it inolves a beach
5. I prefer to shop alone
6. I have very little patitience with most people
7. I would still watch full house if it were on tv-i still like saved by the bell re-runs
8. I hate talking on the phone
9. I buy clothes and sometimes dont even end up wearing them
10. All the boys I work with are my slaves....


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2005)

> 10. All the boys I work with are my slaves....



Awesome!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> 10. All the boys I work with are my slaves....


hmmm. we are going to need an explanation here....


----------



## spartan (Jan 29, 2005)

1. I am a Soldier first in my life
2. I despise weakness
3. I live on a farm in the middle of no mans land
4. I have 4 dogs
5. I believe the strong survive the weak perish
6. I have been around the world twice
7. I have been to war( Afghanistan)
8. I believe warriors are born not made
9. I like physical punishment(training till I puke)
10. I like to fire weapons


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 29, 2005)

1.  I genuineally hate stupid incompetent people, which I feel are most people below the age of 25 and some older.
2.  I love animals more than people.  I would rather kill a human than an animal.
3.  I lost my dad when I was 25 and I never got over it, and I'm 39 now. He was my hero, my inspiration and the greatest human to ever live.
4.  I love my wife without condition and will remain faithfully with her forever, until Alyssa Milano drops the restraining order and takes me up on my offer of casual sex.
5.  I am an introvert who has no problem spending days alone.
6.  I love this country and my Army almost as much as my wife and my dad.
7.  I am obsessive compulsive and anal retentive and usually angry (seen my posts lately?), which is a terrible combination that I can't control right now.
8.  I am not afraid to die, but afraid of the pain right prior to it.  I have an innate fear of being a POW and being tortured to death.
9.  I am so very proud of my 21 year old daughter and so very disappointed with her at the same time for her wasted youth. Oh, I am OC and AR with others lives also, go figure.
10.  I cry every time I hear the Star Spangled Banner.  I play it for motivational music right before I workout (Leann Rimes version).  I have hit people for not taking off their hat or talking during the National Anthem, and felt fucking great about it after, no hitters remorse whatsoever.

There it is.  Its amazing that I told all of you that because I am OC about not talking about me.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 29, 2005)

1. I'm a firm believer that life is what you put into it. As I sit here today I've accomplished nothing.
2. I lost 160lbs due to gastric bypass and feel extremely guilty for it.
3. The only person I ever loved left me for another man. Now she wants me back and I'm afraid I'll let it happen.
4. My father abused me physically as a child. When I grew up I made it VERY clear to him how wrong that was. We're best friends now.
5. I love my mother more than anything in the world, but have a hard time expressing this to her.
6. My current girlfriend just told me she loved me. This made me feel like shit. I don't want to hurt her, but feel it's inevitable. See #3
7. My sister is the strongest person I know. While raising two beautiful girls, in the military, husband in the military as well and in Iraq now, she manages a part time job and school to better herself. I sit on my ass. See #1
8. I love anything and everything to do with sport and competition.
9. I'm a controlled gambler. Hold'em is my weak spot.
10. My best friend (grew up together since we were 7) is my boss in a two man business. I make him a very wealthy man because I'm afraid to take a risk and start my own office. 

This is very cathartic. Thanks


----------



## largepkg (Jan 29, 2005)

I have to add #11

11. This place changed me for the better and I'm grateful for everyone here. Without all of you I'd be a skinny twerp with no avenue to vent. I know I don't speak much but I read everything. Thanks


----------



## ericnb_98 (Jan 29, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yes, I never saw the old but the new series is awesome. How about Lost? _


LOST is cool.  I like the new battle star better than the old one.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I have to add #11
> 
> 11. This place changed me for the better and I'm grateful for everyone here. Without all of you I'd be a skinny twerp with no avenue to vent. I know I don't speak much but I read everything. Thanks


----------



## Rich46yo (Jan 29, 2005)

1, I am hilarious in person.
2, I am protective and understanding of the weak. I believe this separates us from animals.
3, I despise tyrants and/or bullys
4, I have 2 dogs
5, I believe compassion is even more important then strength. I believe acts of kindness are far more "manly" then acts of violence.
6, Ive been all over the world.
7, I have been in "all kinds" of violent situations.
8, I believe true warriors train hard and then do what they have to do. They should always be humble, and never speak of taking life, or brag in any way.
9, Ive been a hunter and shooter since I was 8yo. I am very skilled with firearms.
10, My contempt for Politicians literally drips off of me.

                                            Rich


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

11, the period button on my keyboard is broken ^^^


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 29, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> I have hit people for not taking off their hat or talking during the National Anthem, and felt fucking great about it after, no hitters remorse whatsoever.


I hate that crap. I go to NFL games and idiots don't take off their hats during the Star Spangled Banner. It makes me sick. Total disrespect. I wish I could hit people as well, lol, but I don't think there's much of an intimidation factor by a 5 foot Asian chick with blonde highlights.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I hate that crap. I go to NFL games and idiots don't take off their hats during the Star Spangled Banner. It makes me sick. Total disrespect. I wish I could hit people as well, lol, but I don't think there's much of an intimidation factor by a 5 foot Asian chick with blonde highlights.


I respect you're ... "patriotism" but some people have more on their mind than not offending their country's founding fathers.  Besides, I'm willing to bet that 50% of the people at an NFL game sleep with the damn hat on.

You should be thankful they aren't on their cell phones.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jan 29, 2005)

1:  I like grandmas and kids

2:  Patrick Bateman is god

3:  I plan to run for president of the united states of america

4:  I dont believe in having pets of any kind

5:  I am a student of politics and world conflict; past and present

6:  growing up my mom walked in on me while i was pleasuring myself to a vhs tape "Dr. Butts" 

7:  BA in English

8:  my first car was a chevy caprice classic

9:  capn crunch is the best thing on earth

10:  I need an italian girl whos not too hairy that can make sauce


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

> 8: my first car was a chevy caprice classic


Your'e young.

BTW, Patrick Bateman is out on a business trip.  Until he gets back, Huey Lewis and the Blues are god.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jan 29, 2005)

how young does that make you think i am luke?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Anywhere from 18-28.  

My guess is 23.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jan 29, 2005)

impressive 



I will be 26 in March


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

1: I laugh way too much.
2: I cracked my skull when I fell off a bike and hit either the concrete or the heavy metal door, I don't really remember 
3: I forgot English after my vacation to Greece when I was 5.
4: I borrow my little sister's clothes.
5: I get cranky when my internet doesn't work. 
6: I finally got a job, a real job.
7: I'm one of those jealous in a non-spiteful way people.
8: I hardly ever watch TV.
9: I miss squats.
10: I secretly want to be a stripper.


----------



## ericnb_98 (Jan 30, 2005)

1.  I'm obsessive compulsive

2. I was in a car accident where the other person died.

3. I love my wife and kids above all else.

4. In College, the Air Force, and Work I have always finished in the top 3%.

5. A year ago I weighed 265 now I weigh 221.

6. I like girls with bubble butts. 

7. I was in a motorcycle accident and broke my leg and my right foot got folded in half.  I no longer ride street bikes.

8. I reached a new best on the leg press 2 sets of 5 @ 765.  

9. I am insecure/shy around new people I meet.

10 I would rather listen than talk.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 30, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Your'e young.
> 
> BTW, Patrick Bateman is out on a business trip. Until he gets back, Huey Lewis and the Blues are god.


Sorry Dude, it's Huey Lewis and the *News*


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 30, 2005)

1. I've lost close family members & friends but I never cryed.

 2. When I lost 2 of my dogs I cryed my eyes out.

 3. I am weak around women I find attractive, I can never say "no".

 4. I think women can be really stupid sometimes. 

 5. Since I was around 10 i've wanted to be in the military/police because of the physique and conditioning they require.

 6. I hate politics & everything to do with politics .

 7. I'm Atheist.

 8. I like alchohol & drugs a little bit to much.

 9. My dad is a computer nerd & I hate it. Know what its like trying to have a conversation with a computer nerd??????

 10. It took me awhile to write this list.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Sorry Dude, it's Huey Lewis and the *News*


I am too young to know that anyway


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> 10: I secretly want to be a stripper.


----------



## Shae (Jan 30, 2005)

1) My 1st concert was this country band called Alabama and it absolutly sucked!   

2) The best concert I've been to was Fozzy. And I want to see them again. 

3) I watched Sex and The City religiously. 

4) I have a mad crush on Ty Peddington from the show Extreme Makeover: The Home Edition.  

5) The first time I ever saw male nudity was at age 9....... *SIGH*   Okay fine it was male ass. But it was still male nudity!   I saw Shawn Michaels and Triple H in thongs on t.v.

6) Had my first alcoholic bevrage at age 2.

7) I'm a sucker for Big Hunk candy bars.  

8) I volunteered to be one of the ushers for my highschool's talent show but a fight broke out in the first 15 minitues. 

9) I have a big ass collection of cook books.

10) I live with family along with 3 dogs, 1 cat, 6 fish, and a pig.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> 6) Had my first alcoholic bevrage at age 2.


It's all starting to make sense


----------



## Shae (Jan 30, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> It's all starting to make sense


And what the hell does that mean mister?


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 31, 2005)

well, I don't know if I have ten (see #1)

1.  I don't talk about my self to any real degree.
2.  Every morning while I'm showering I daydream about how awesome it
     would be if I hit the Powerball and didn't have to wake up early, shower\
     and go to that place (work).
3.  I absolutely HATE the idea of getting older and dying.  I'll include a little 
     Pink Floyd quote here "The time has come, the song is over, thought I 
     had something more to say"
4.  I hate the idea of going downstairs to workout, but I love working out.
5.  I'm a procrastinator, but I work best under pressure.
6.  I'm a union rep, but I'm also a republican  don't tell the union
7.  My favorite hobby is photography, but I never have the time.
8.  I think the worse people in the world are disloyal people.
9.  I really miss college.
10. I'd like to write a novel, but, again, no time.


----------



## Var (Feb 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> 10: I secretly want to be a stripper.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

>



I don't have the body for it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2005)

_We'll be the judge of __that__!_


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> And what the hell does that mean mister?




you're a total fruit loop.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I don't have the body for it.




i disagree.


----------



## DAcre (Feb 1, 2005)

1. I'm lazy apart from the gym & the ring
2. My taste in music is poor (apparantly according to friends)
3. I'm too tall
4. My head hurts to write this
5.   

Thats it :[


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2005)

Bumping a great thread.


----------



## dreamer144 (Jun 3, 2005)

1. I have the same basic 'routine' I do everyday...if that gets interrupted, I get VERY bitchy

2. I have an eating disorder & hardly anyone in my life knows about it (those who do, ignore the fact 'cuz they don't want to acknowledge that something is wrong with me)

3. I had a physical, emotional, & verbal abusive relationship with a guy when I was 17... hardly anyone knows about that either.

4. I am an EXTREME introvert, and don't mind being alone. Actually I prefer it.

5. My boyfriend is a firefighter & we just recently moved in together

6. I HATE talking on the phone and will hardly ever answer it if someone calls

7. My dad died when I was 16.  My mom is now getting remarried (its a good thing!) but unfortuately I have 2 'evil' stepsisters that come along with that deal... both of them I HATE with a passion

8. I am extremely independent and would rather do things myself

9. I like to cry

10.  I really do care about what other people think (even if I say I don't)


----------



## dreamer144 (Jun 3, 2005)

One more....

11.  I have been hit by a semi (not me personally, but my car with me in it) TWICE and have lived. (The first time was on the highway and the semi hit me 3 times as I was spinning around on some ice and then basically drove right over my car).  The second time was in winter, on a very icy road... my car smashed right underneath the trailer.  No major injuries either time.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 9, 2005)

BUMP! what a fun thread... very interesting people we have around here!

ok lets see... 

1. i fell out of a moving car when i was 5... and still rarely wear my seatbelt.
2. i met joe toree in vegas a few months ago at MGM grand... we played craps! that same trip i met some rich guy, gambled with his $, lost a grand in about a half hour, and we never spoke again... the vegas trip before that was on new years eve and i was at the palms when britney spears married that first dude... exciting i know.
3. i'm obsessed with the sky... clouds, sunrises/sets, rainbows, the moon, shooting stars... all amazing to me. (a summer night in maine is the best place to spot a shooting star!!) 
4. i've talked a young teen out of killing herself... (used to work in social work)
5. my first concert was new kids on the block, mom took me, had a HUGE button of jordan and i wore it as a necklace, sweet.
6. i played softball overseas for a summer and met a young girl in germany at one of our games... we've kept in touch for the past 4 yrs via IMs, emails, and her broken english... her dream is to come visit the states!
7. i'm a big fan of the gnostic religion and have learned to just let life unfold and be confident that things will go according to plan
8. my last collegiate home softball game i hit a walk off grand slam and it was the only game that my whole family was at 
9. i plan on being a foster parent in addition to having my own kids one day...
10. one of my favorite memories is when i went whale watching off the shore of kinnebunkport, maine way out in the atlantic... a close second would be driving down the west coast, on 101, all by myself, along the pacific!  

that was fun!


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 10, 2005)

Cool, I missed this thread the first time around.  

1.  I am extremely shy and quiet, extreme introvert, but I don't like to be alone.
2.  I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, and 2 guinea pigs (which I don't really like, but my daughter loves them - the guinea pigs I mean).
3.  My car makes me smile every time I get in it (see avatar).   
4.  I graduated second in my high school class with a 4.0 out of over 300 people.  Also had a 4.0 in school when I got my associate degree at a tech school.   
5.  I don't believe in God.
6.  I LOVE to eat, food makes me very happy.   
7.  I gave one of my cats (I used to have 3) 2 insulin shots a day after he became diabetic for over a year until we had to put him to sleep.  
8.  I always go really fast when the light turns yellow.   
9.  I don't like the attention I get from guys.  I had a group of guys taking pictures of me with their camera phone last weekend at a flea market.  Arggg...
10.  I have a beautiful 3 year old daughter, who is the sweetest and most polite little girl in the world, and a husband who worships the ground that my daughter and I walk on.


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 10, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> 5. my first concert was new kids on the block, mom took me, had a HUGE button of jordan and i wore it as a necklace, sweet.


Hehe, me too.  That's so funny.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> 7. i'm a big fan of the gnostic religion and have learned to just let life unfold and be confident that things will go according to plan



most interesting


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2005)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> Cool, I missed this thread the first time around.
> 
> 1.  I am extremely shy and quiet, extreme introvert, but I don't like to be alone.
> 9.  I don't like the attention I get from guys.  I had a group of guys taking pictures of me with their camera phone last weekend at a flea market.  Arggg...


----------

